# Annie Fischer Set price: what am I missing?



## shadowdancer

Hi there,

I was doing a little price research and couldn't miss the following situation about the splendid Annie Fischer Beethoven Sonatas set.

At hungaroton website the flac files (entire set) are being sold for about 100 USD (almost the same price of the CD by Amazon).

At prestoclassical the same flac files (for the entire set) are sold for about 12 USD. The CD at presto are also near 100 USD.

The full set flac files for 12 USD?!! Is this real?? Where/What is the catch?


----------



## DavidA

I wouldn't know about the price difference. I have some of the sonatas on CD and she is a great pianist.


----------



## Barbebleu

Thanks for the heads-up. It's real and there is no catch. Grab it before they realise.


----------



## Manxfeeder

This is unbelievable. I'm downloading it now. If this is the complete set and it downloads properly, all I can say for the heads-up is, ThankyouThankyouThankyouThankyou.


----------



## Pugg

I bought the whole set for € 34,95 + €6.00 shipping in Switzerland.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Manxfeeder said:


> This is unbelievable. I'm downloading it now. If this is the complete set and it downloads properly, all I can say for the heads-up is, ThankyouThankyouThankyouThankyou.


It's all downloaded. This is tremendous. The piano's sound can get a little irritating, but what an interpreter! I would encourage anyone interested in Beethoven to grab this before Presto Classical figures out what they've done and takes it down.


----------



## shadowdancer

Manxfeeder said:


> It's all downloaded. This is tremendous. The piano's sound can get a little irritating, but what an interpreter! I would encourage anyone interested in Beethoven to grab this before Presto Classical figures out what they've done and takes it down.


Really glad that it worked.
I, unfortunately, paid an outrageous price some time ago for the CDs.


----------



## Triplets

I don't do much downloading but I was tempted after viewing the Fisher offerings. Can US Residents buy from Presto?


----------



## shadowdancer

Triplets said:


> I don't do much downloading but I was tempted after viewing the Fisher offerings. Can US Residents buy from Presto?


If you are not through a proxy or some sort of tool to hide your IP address, as soon as you click in the album, the download option will be available. Otherwise, a message like:
"(Sorry, download not available in your country)"
will appear.


----------



## Pugg

Triplets said:


> I don't do much downloading but I was tempted after viewing the Fisher offerings. Can US Residents buy from Presto?


As shadowdancer said, you see it in one eye glim's.


----------



## Barbebleu

Fantastic set at an unbelievable download price. Six sonatas in and I am bowled over. Utterly satisfying on every level.


----------



## KenOC

There have been several remarkably-priced mega-downloads recently not on Amazon. Other recent ten-buck downloads in addition to the Fischer:

- Haydn complete string quartets, Festetics on period instruments
- Stewart Goodyear's complete Beethoven cycle, most excellent
- Haydn complete piano trios, Haydn Trio Eisenstaft (no longer avail. cheaply).


----------



## Barbebleu

I got the complete Dvorak String Quartets by the Stamitz Quartet for £7.99 on Amazon.co.uk. Nice interpretations of some quality composing so I'm delighted.


----------



## KenOC

Barbebleu said:


> I got the complete Dvorak String Quartets by the Stamitz Quartet for £7.99 on Amazon.co.uk. Nice interpretations of some quality composing so I'm delighted.


Yes, $8.99 on Amazon US and a great bargain with excellent performances. Also has the complete quartets of Bedrich Smetana, Leos Janacek, and Boleslav Martinu. Moreover free for streaming by Amazon Prime members.


----------



## Barbebleu

Just finished the Annie Fischer Beethoven sonatas. Wonderful stuff even if the piano sounds a little fuzzy at times. Very satisfying all round performances though.


----------



## shadowdancer

Looks like there was indeed something missing. 
The set is unavailable for download at Prestoclassical (at least for the time being).
Lucky those that got it in time.


----------



## Manxfeeder

shadowdancer said:


> Looks like there was indeed something missing.
> The set is unavailable for download at Prestoclassical (at least for the time being).


Aw, that's a crying shame.


----------



## KenOC

You just have to poke around a bit. The Annie Fisher Beethoven sonata cycle is a $10 download from CD Universe.

http://www.cduniverse.com/productinfo.asp?pid=9039500&style=music&setpref=mp3


----------



## Pugg

KenOC said:


> You just have to poke around a bit. The Annie Fisher Beethoven sonata cycle is a $10 download from CD Universe.
> 
> http://www.cduniverse.com/productinfo.asp?pid=9039500&style=music&setpref=mp3


That is almost for nothing compared to the actual set.


----------

